
US healthcare bills: House v Senate - fnid
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/8424660.stm
======
fnid
What concerns me, and something I didn't know before seeing this, is that the
older generations can only be charged 2-3x as much for premiums as the younger
generations, plus, everyone is _required_ to get insurance under both plans.

This amounts to yet _another_ tax on the younger generation, because as it is
now, a young person can get by on $100/mo for health insurance, whereas
someone 60 or 70 may be paying $500-600 or more for the same plan. The
insurance companies aren't going to reduce the premiums for the old people,
they'll simply increase the premiums for the young people. With the new law,
the young people can't opt out of insurance.

~~~
russell
We dont know the details yet. It could be that older people are subsidized by
the government. The real issue is that many people cant get insurance at all,
like my SO. I would be willing to buy her insurance at the going rate, but it
cannot be had. If it costs you an extra $100 per month so she can get
insurance so be it. I have no sympathy because I am probably paying way more
in taxes than you to support things that do not benefit me directly. That's
the way it goes in a democratic society.

